# Aquascaping on TV



## George Farmer

*You Tube*


*The tank*





*Me in rehersal*




Dan Crawford, James Starr-Marshall and I recently set up a fully planted aquascape for Sky1â€™s new UK TV show, Liza and Hueyâ€™s Pet Nation.

The show celebrates the nationâ€™s obsession with pets and a researcher spoke with me after Practical Fishkeepingâ€™s recommendation regarding aquascaping. 

I was interviewed on set next to our completed display aquarium by Liza Tarbuck and Huey Morgan (Fun Loving Criminals frontman), along with guest celebrity, Antony Worrall Thompson who is also a fishkeeper.  I discussed the contrast in what we do as aquascaping compared to the typical ornamental aquarium filled with tacky dÃ©cor, as well as the hardware aspects amongst other things.  

The tank was Dan Crawfordâ€™s brand new opti-white open-top 80x55x45(H)cm complete with overtank lighting and full glassware set-up, planted with almost 100 Tropica pots (including plants attached to dÃ©cor). Unipac supplied the amazing piece of Sumatra wood, Petrified wood and substrate.  Fish were ten adult Angelfish supplied by Wildwoods. The aquarium was set up on set in the BBCâ€™s Wood Lane studios; an awesome place to work in!

My biggest concern was ensuring the water was gin clear prior to filming, as we were on a tight schedule. Usually I let my tanks clear overnight at least prior to photographing but we only had a few hours!

We cleaned the coarse silica sand, Petrified wood and Sumatra wood thoroughly prior to installation to minimise clouding. We then filled the tank slowly using hose, colander and plastic sheet draped over the aquascape. We used two large external filters filled with mechanical media and ultra-fine floss. The water was brought to temperature quickly and the fish settled within minutes. The whole setting up and aquascaping process took just over two hours (although the prep work took months!)

Everyone involved with the show, including Liza and Huey, seemed really impressed by the finished set-up and at one point there was around 20 production staff around the tank admiring it.  The producer herself found us and sang our praises which was a real buzz.

As mentioned, I was assisted by fellow keen aquascapers, Dan Crawford and James Starr-Marshall. We worked flawlessly as a team that allowed the full aquascape to be created in a relatively short time. James prepped the plants whilst Dan fitted all the aquarium equipment such as filters and CO2 gear. I set up the hardscape and substrate with some creative guidance from James and Dan and we all began planting into the wet substrate.

I had an idea of what the finish aquascape would look like but it exceeded my already high expectations. Creating a mature-looking aquascaping instantly is a challenge but made easier with high density planting and decent hardscape.  

The aquascape feature only lasted a few minutes during the actual broadcast but I hope it inspires and creates as much interest as it did during filming. Aquascaping using live plants and natural materials was a new concept to many. The biggest reward was hearing a celebrity referring to what we do as â€œliving artâ€.

Look out for a HD You Tube clip coming soon...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Aquascaping on Sky1  - You Tube link*

 I got nervous for you.

divers with bubbles coming....then swiftly changed the wording.

very well done george.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: Aquascaping on Sky1  - You Tube link*

Looks great to me, George - a super plug for planted tanks, and not a nerd in sight!!


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: Aquascaping on Sky1  - You Tube link*

Nicely done George  , I said at the time that you came across really well.
I think you should have your own show mate. 
I can't wait to see how the tank looks in Hi-Def   

Cheers,
James


----------



## Spanerman

*Re: Aquascaping on Sky1  - You Tube link*

Brilliantly done, shame i missed it yesterday 

Good publicity for the hobby


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, guys!

Hopefully they'll be an HD version on You Tube soon...


----------



## Gill

Pity it was short a small segment, The Tank And Angel Fish looked Amazing in HD( I would download to the PC and Upload, but dont have the Cables to do it, from the HD Box). I Could see your reactions to the noobie feeding story from Anthony Warrell Thompson - Priceless. 
Shame they could not remember any of the details of the 800 Year Old Koi that have been found in that Monastry.


----------



## George Farmer

Gill said:
			
		

> I Could see your reactions to the noobie feeding story from Anthony Warrell Thompson - Priceless.


I did the same as a kid - probably explains my reaction....


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Well Done George, you did really well mate. Im proud of ya  

Im glad you see you said "we" too,lol.

I think its great to see this on TV and it will have the desired effect for sure. Morning TV next mate!!!

Well done to Dan and James too, very important cogs in the machine.

Respect and well done.

Cheers.


----------



## altaaffe

I totally forgot this was on TV, thanks for putting the link on George, the tank looked fantastic by the way and what a good plug


----------



## George Farmer

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Well Done George, you did really well mate. Im proud of ya
> 
> Im glad you see you said "we" too,lol.
> 
> I think its great to see this on TV and it will have the desired effect for sure. Morning TV next mate!!!
> 
> Well done to Dan and James too, very important cogs in the machine.
> 
> Respect and well done.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks mate! 



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> I totally forgot this was on TV, thanks for putting the link on George, the tank looked fantastic by the way and what a good plug


Thanks again!  Hopefully the HD version will be up soon - I've not even seen that yet!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

I had totally forgot about this, just watched it. Looked really good. One mans mission     I liked how you added in we too.

What was the game afterwards?! I need sky player stat!


----------



## Steve Smith

Great work guys!  Is it just me that finds it weird to see Huey from the Fun Lovin' Criminals doing a pet show?


----------



## tel

Well done everyone, it looked good and presented very well  
cheers tel


----------



## LondonDragon

Looking good George well done  Shame it was short and that silly set background was annoying, took a little away from the tank.


----------



## ghostsword

The youtube video..


----------



## LondonDragon

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The youtube video..



Its in the first post Luis


----------



## ghostsword

Sorry.. I did't see it.. I was even wondering why was it not posted..  

I usually read the posts from the back first. 

Well, another one doesn't hurt.. ?


----------



## UNIPAC

Hi George

We have just watched the clip on YouTube. Very well presented and no nerves in sight (presumably because ''he's only in the RAF!'')! Excellent set up and congratulations also to Dan and James. Many thanks for using Unipac products so effectively. Glad to be able to provide you with them. The piece of Sumatra looked awesome, even if I say so myself!!  

Regards.

Roy@Unipac


----------



## James Marshall

Here's a better you tube clip, unfortunately the HD recording went wrong but the 576p is still fairly clear.


Cheers,
James


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Grrr, can't believe I forgot!


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks again, all!



			
				UNIPAC said:
			
		

> Hi George
> 
> We have just watched the clip on YouTube. Very well presented and no nerves in sight (presumably because ''he's only in the RAF!'')! Excellent set up and congratulations also to Dan and James. Many thanks for using Unipac products so effectively. Glad to be able to provide you with them. The piece of Sumatra looked awesome, even if I say so myself!!
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Roy@Unipac


Thanks, Roy.  Having such good decor to choose from really helped make this aquascape the success it was, so credit to you guys.



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Here's a better you tube clip, unfortunately the HD recording went wrong but the 576p is still fairly clear.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> James



Thanks mate.  I'll edit the original post to incorporate this higher quality link.  Looking forward to seeing you soon. 



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Grrr, can't believe I forgot!


I'm very disappointed, Lisa.  I had you down as one of my fans...


----------



## jueloo

Luckily, I remembered to set it to record.

I thought it was well presented too! Great to see a beautiful tank getting admired on tv.  

I was really looking forward to seeing you set a tank up though, George, and thought we would see it progressing throughout the show... so shame... producers should have been able to sort that out and clip it all together for actual tv show. It's not live - is it?

Anyway, well done George.


----------



## Cyworld

I had no idea you were in the royal air force!
what a suprise!
Do u fly helicopters if you dont mind me asking


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks!

No, I don't fly.  I'd love to apply for aircrew but my eyesight is shocking!

My job title is Weapons Technician, commonly known as Armourers.  

If you're interested I wrote a short article about our role here - http://www.raf.mod.uk/rafoperationalupd ... mourer.cfm


----------



## chrisfraser05

Nice one bud, I was thinking yesterday that we need to see more stuff about aquariums on TV!

Are you based a wittering then? I'm based at lossiemouth, I'm a GEF electrician for my sins


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Chris.

I'm at Marham for now but am considering Commission.


----------



## chilled84

Only just seen the clip.Great stuff george. Nice one!


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, chilled!


----------



## chilled84

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, chilled!


You managed alot of words even thou you was on TV! I would of struggled with one.


----------



## George Farmer

chilled84 said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, chilled!
> 
> 
> 
> You managed alot of words even thou you was on TV! I would of struggled with one.
Click to expand...

I was very nervous, although the cameras didn't bother me as much as the large studio audience.  It was a very different experience to the rehersal.


----------



## Anubia

George AKA in the media as - Raffers...!!

I've worked in TV for 13 yrs and you came across 10 times better than some of the luvvies I've met George..

Shame Sky1 / NAT Geo doesn't pick up on this and do a series....

Nice tank under duress guys, well done to the whole team...


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks!


----------



## toadass

Just see the re run that has been shown on sky 2. Ye well done George didn't seem many nerves there to me. Good job mate it sent an amazing advert for the hobby!


----------



## pariahrob

Hey, great little video. How had I missed this until now?

You make the hobby look even more awesome than it is. Nice one.

RR


----------

